# American Eel



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

Has anyone ever kept an American Eel? My mom used to tell us stories about how her grandfather used to take her fishing in the river (Susquehanna) by our house and catch them to take home and fry up. Well now a days no one ever sees them in our river anymore they are mostly found in the Delaware River. My question is has anyone ever kept one in their home aquarium. I know they range from 15-52 inches in length up to 7lbs, eat everything like to bury in mud, breed in the ocean and go thru many different stages while returning to freshwater. I dont wanna keep one. I just thought it was an interesting part of my areas history, and well sorta family history.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

sounds challenging .. Definately need a big tank if they get that big. I personally have not had much luck with eels, but it's also been a long time and i have read up a lot more on many things aquarium.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

It would be kind of cruel to keep them when they have their instinctive - out to sea to breed urge hit. You'd pobably be challenged to keep them in a tank. From what I've seen, when they need to migrate, they need to migrate.

When I used to fish, I caught some three footers - it's too big and too active for a home tank.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

lols sorry i meant for myself smaller eels.. i agree i dont see keeping one of these after doing some info look up on them.


----------



## ShroomDaddy (Jun 17, 2012)

I had an American Eel for a little while.


----------

